# Recreational Steel Shooting in Central FL



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I just did a search for places that I can shoot steel matches in Central FL... I'm growing bored with paper, indoors, in a "phone-booth" range shooting, with my neighbor's brass bonking me on the head as I try to aim. And worrying that his/her holes will end up on my paper... They are that bad...

So I looked into Central FL Rifle and Pistol Club.

It costs $274 just to get started in their system!!!!!!

I want a place I can go, set up some targets outside, pop away at some steel targets, paper targets, etc. Safe, once a month sort of informal shooting...

Any suggestions???

Thanks! 
Jeff


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I guess those of us living in most of the west don't realize the trouble you have back east.

I have to drive less than 1/2 mile to be in a free fire zone. 30 miles max will get you into the desert if living in the Phoenix area.

Do you not have any National Forest land in Florida? The National Park Service has no sense of serving the public so doesn't allow guns but National Forest land does allow them, out here at least.

I hope you can find a spot cause the three times I shot at an indoor range it sure sucked.

:smt1099


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

When I was in Vero Beach, I drove to a nice outdoor range nearby Sebastian (I think). It may be too far from you in Orlando, but it wasn't far on a dirt road from an exit off I-95. It may have been county owned property.

And TOF it is a bitch living in a large city trying to find an outdoor facility to shoot. Indoor ranges get boring and at times unsafe with too many untrained novice shooters.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

If you do this, remember that the "splatter" goes approximately 90 degrees around the face of the target surface. I can't tell you how many people have trashed their cars because they parked to the side of the target, or destroyed their paint cans by setting them at the base of the target, or got nasty lacerations by standing to the side of the target. When shooting steel, you don't just need a bulletproof backstop; you need side-stops, too, or a very large clear area.


----------



## bh1974 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey jeff, not sure what part of florida you live in, I live in ocala & on state rd. 40 on the way to daytona there's a range in the ocala national forest, it's not monitored but the people who shoot there work well together. most of the time there's no one there, it's a very nice range maybe 100yrds & 50 yrds wide and the best part it's free! pretty much any thing go's out there so you can bring steel target or what ever you want. they also have a shootgun range there also, you should be able to get directions off a ocala national forest web site.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

TOF said:


> I guess those of us living in most of the west don't realize the trouble you have back east.
> 
> I have to drive less than 1/2 mile to be in a free fire zone. 30 miles max will get you into the desert if living in the Phoenix area.
> 
> ...


Heh I can walk out my back door and I'm at my personal range. I used to have to drive a whole 6 miles before I moves where I am now. I sometimes forget how good we have it here in the hills of Ky. Good luck with your search. I can't stand indoor ranges. Way too cramped.:target:


----------



## FlaChef (Dec 31, 2008)

try going to a ipsc or idpa match out at central florida rifle and pistol club.
They are open to the public for matches. There is ipsc and or idpa awithin an hour almost every single sat or sunday around here at one club or another.

Otherwise there is seminole county gun and archery club, titusville rifle and pistols club, couloute sportsmans club (sp?) all depending on where you are closest to. All are members only.
East orange shooting sports (indoors) also has a monday night drills session for idpa/ipsc/icore which is not "official" to any of the above, but just sets up scenarios and you can shoot how or what you want withing their safety rules. Kinda neat to see full race guns and pocket snubbies shooting the same stage.
All of these are beter than standing in a stall shooting 1 target (the indoor place by me let's me rapid fire and draw from holster and i can tape two targets together on a piece of cardboard hung on the carrier though).


----------



## gilfo (Dec 5, 2007)

Wish I could help. I too live in the Orlando area and an tired of the indoor range too. I will be keeping my eye on this post for any suggestions.


----------



## banjar (Dec 11, 2008)

ditto on walking out the back door and private range.


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

You can try Desoto Gun Club in Arcadia. Might be a bit of a drive depending on where you live. When I left in middle 90's they where trying to make it a Class 3 range.


----------

